# Nikon D700 + Winkelsucher DR-4 Hilfe erbeten



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade den Winkelsucher an die Nikon D700 anzubringen. Zu dem Winkelsucher DR-4 habe ich keine Bedienungsanleitung. Laut Bedienungsanleitung zur Kamera sollte der DR-4 auf den Sucher passen. So wie ich das verstanden habe muß der zum Winkelsucher gehörende Adapter bei der Verwendung des Winkelsuchers mit der D700 fortgelassen werden. Ist auch plausibel, weil der Gewindedurchmesser des Adapters garnicht mit dem Sucher meiner Kamera korrespondiert. Ich habe versucht den Winkelsucher anzuschrauben, das geht nicht. Irgendwie erkennt man am Sucher auch kein richtiges Gewinde. 
Hat jemand die D700 und weiß was ich falsch mache. Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur etwas zu blöd . Brauch ich vielleichrt noch irgendein zur Kamera gehörendes Teil?
Anbei die beiden bisher nicht zusammenpassenden Geräte als Foto. Bitte helft mir :beten!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelHX (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nikon D700 + Winkelsucher DR-4 Hilfe erbeten*

Hallo Andreas,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu der tollen Kamera. Die habe ich seit 1 Jahr auch.

Ich habe zwar keinen Winkelsucher, aber meines Wissens brauchts du um den DR-4
an die D700 anzuschliessen den Adapter DK-12. Ist das der auf dem Foto?
Dann müsste es klappen.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nikon D700 + Winkelsucher DR-4 Hilfe erbeten*

Hallo Michael,
erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das mit dem Adapter war der entscheidende Tip bei der Google-Suche . Man muß anscheinend das Sucherokular rausnehmen, damit der Adapter dort eingesetzt werden kann, was nur funktioniert wenn der Okularverschluß geschlossen ist. Jetzt konnte ich den Sucher aufschrauben. geht ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie. Danke Dir!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nikon D700 + Winkelsucher DR-4 Hilfe erbeten*

Servus Andreas

Hilft Dir zwar net weiter ...

Aber bei Canon steckt man den Winkelsucher C einfach auf den Sucher 

OK .. vorher muß man die Augenmuschel abnehmen 

Um die ewige Rivalität Nikon versus Canon zu Grabe zu tragen


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nikon D700 + Winkelsucher DR-4 Hilfe erbeten*

Hallo Helmut,
tja, ich habe hier ne ganze Kiste mit Fotozubehör, wo ich immer noch nicht gänzlich durchblicke. Bei meiner etwa 30 Jahre alten Minolta konnte man, wenn ich mich recht entsinn, den Winkelsucher auf den Schuh fürs Blitzgerät schieben - jede Marke ihr eigenes System. Übrigens habe ich jetzt auch den Fernauslöser gefunden, von dem ich hoffte, dass er existiert. 
Gruß Andreas


----------

